# Gas furnaces converted to powerpile system



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

If you have a cellar that the heating system can go into then this is the system for you. The thermocouple being heated by the pilot produces enough millivolts to operate the gas valve via a special thermostat. If the system is installed for gravity heat (larger ducts) then no other sources of electric is needed. Any standard gas furnace (propane or natural gas) can be converted to this system. A standing pilot is required to keep the thermocouple hot. The fan assembly is removed from the furnace so the air can pass through the furnace unrestricted.
Power failure? What power failure?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I was confused so i googled powerpile and found this. http://www.doityourself.com/forum/gas-oil-home-heating-furnaces/45594-what-powerpile.html


----------

